
Ask HN: What you do with company email? - hartator
I wonder what&#x27;s the best way to handle company emails. Like support _at_ serpapi.com or contact _at_ serpapi.com.<p>We&#x27;ve tried a couple of ticket systems. ZenDesk and Intercom. However I feel it&#x27;s making email a 2nd class citizen. Like native emails feels better for ourselves and I would believe customers.<p>What are your opinions on this?
======
davidcollantes
It depends. For me "support" is just that, to get support. On the other hand,
"contact" is more generic, just about anything else.

~~~
hartator
Oh yeah. I meant regarding software to manage these emails. Do you forward
everything to the team, use ZenDesk, or another solution?

~~~
rogerkirkness
Use Front.

~~~
hartator
Cool. Didn't knew that was a thing. Will give them a try.

